# For sale MK1 TT 3.2 dsg 130k -



## toocool (Nov 6, 2012)

£ 4000
No MOT but cheap to fix . Failed sheet attached 

So I've bought a new car and need this gone, I believe given the parts on this it's a good deal.

silver 2004 MK1 TT 3.2 dsg (130k) (Bath area postcode ba11)

I've owned this car for about 10 years

Private plate included

Lowered 25mm front 30mm rear (springs only)

H&R bolt on spacers/ adaptors for BMW stud pattern- currently running BMW 18" Z4 alloys - very good tread - pretty much new tyres (I also have some WIDE 19in BMW X5 tiger claw alloys that I can throw in if you want- (they will need new tyres)

Haldex performance controller (the one with the screen)

MK3 steering wheel with working paddle shifts + plus bolted on shift extensions (not cheap stick ons) + working air bag (air bag is wired up correctly using the correct stage detonation and has never ever shown a fault light but I take no legal responsibility if it doesn't work in a crash)

Custom ss exhaust (mid and rear paid more for a larger 3inch bore and perfect size tips imo)

Angel eyes (front lights) with black inserts (I have the silver inserts as well if you want to change them + plus some spare ballasts etc)

Decent brand Bluetooth stereo (can change colour to match original red dials) think it's JVC will check

Has also been remaped (272bhp by MAF) - if you didn't know , when you map these you lose launch control (I believe you can get this mapped back in again but not sure - feel free to research this)





Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, You now have access, so have moved your post into the Market Place.
Hoggy.


----------



## toocool (Nov 6, 2012)

toocool said:


> I couldn't find how to post in the for sale , so please move if needed .
> 
> I'm selling my silver MK1 TT 3.2 dsg (130k)
> 
> ...


----------



## toocool (Nov 6, 2012)

Bump .


----------

